# DVD Rom driver? DVDRW IDE1108



## Deotriese (Nov 4, 2006)

Hey, I have a problem (obviously) - I have no internet at home and I really need to download the most recent update of the DVDRW IDE1108 driver. Can anyone help??

The system im on now has a different CD-Rom/DVD-Rom drive so I cant run the scans on here or anything.


----------



## PanamaGal (Jun 3, 2006)

What problem are you having? Windows already has the driver for the device. If you look in Device Manager, is there a yellow exclamation point, or something else other than normal? Do you have this device connected to the same channel as your hard drive? If so, try connecting it to another channel. I mean if you have it connected as a slave or master on the same cable as your hard drive, try connecting it to another IDE port. If they are already on different ports, remove the device from your system and restart Windows, and see what happens.


----------



## Deotriese (Nov 4, 2006)

We just need the update for the driver - We're having trouble running certain PC games despite having that on it, and it just comes up that the driver needs updating. Its the correct software...


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

are you confusing driver and firmware
there are a few reporting problems with this drive,read all the way through this
the firmware for the 1108 is near the end
http://www.drvupdate.com/User_Guide-content.htm


----------

